# BFD FBQ 2496 for movies and music



## matyam (Dec 6, 2007)

After reading tons of useful information on this site i have finally kicked the kids out long enough to have a good play with my bfd.Sorry if i have missed this on my searching but i have managed to apply a hard knee curve thanks brucek ,after trying a flat response which i found a bit tame.What i would like to know is it ok to use the left output side of the bfd with knee curve to feed left input on sub and right output side to feed right input on sub with flat response for music and switch between the two on bfd or is there another way i am missing thanks in anticipation


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Matt!

The problem with your idea is, I don’t think there is independent bypass of the two channels, so you would be getting both EQ curves delivered to the sub at the same time. A better way would be to use the programmable memories. Set one up for the hard knee curve, and the other for flat.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## matyam (Dec 6, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Matt!
> 
> The problem with your idea is, I don’t think there is independent bypass of the two channels, so you would be getting both EQ curves delivered to the sub at the same time. A better way would be to use the programmable memories. Set one up for the hard knee curve, and the other for flat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply wayne, my bfd has manuel switching between left right or both or am i missing something.
Programmable memories sorry how can i do this on the 2496 mat


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

My goof, I forgot that the FBQ doesn’t have any programmable memories. Guess you’re out of luck. :sad:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## matyam (Dec 6, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> My goof, I forgot that the FBQ doesn’t have any programmable memories. Guess you’re out of luck. :sad:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Oh well never mind up with the carpet in with another co ax give it a go,this bfd rew can be so frustrating but by the same token good fun when you hear a difference thanks mat


----------



## matyam (Dec 6, 2007)

matyam said:


> After reading tons of useful information on this site i have finally kicked the kids out long enough to have a good play with my bfd.Sorry if i have missed this on my searching but i have managed to apply a hard knee curve thanks brucek ,after trying a flat response which i found a bit tame.What i would like to know is it ok to use the left output side of the bfd with knee curve to feed left input on sub and right output side to feed right input on sub with flat response for music and switch between the two on bfd or is there another way i am missing thanks in anticipation


Been having a little play with bfd rew so just passing along a few things i have learnt.
After applying filters as rew advised i found i had to turn my sub gain up to half way to compensate which gave me a slight hum from the sub which was quite annoying.The sub is fed by single rca with my yamaha amp allowing crossover at 90 hz as it has always been,but i found that if i allowed the sub crossover to be in control even though my amp cannot be altered from 90 Hz ie with filter switch in the IN position this got rid of my hum.
On the matter of finding a way of using the Bfd fbq 2496 for having a set of filters for music and for movies i did the following.I found a old 2 way toggle switch in my box of bits which i fed the feed from the sub output to the middle connection and then fed one cable off one way to the left input and the 2nd way to the right input on the bfd.From there i fed the sub both the outputs from the bfd which i can then use the left channel with 7 filters for music and the right channel for movies with just 2 filters .My system has never sounded so good thanks to john, brucek and all others who find the time to pass on there knowledge cheers mat:T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Glad to see you’re happy with the way things sound, mat! Enjoy your system! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

